# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  الأسماء عند جمانة قبيسي

## عفاف الهدى

((كذب المنجمون ولو صدقوا))



الأسماء عند جمانة قبيسي



............. البنات .............



[ حوراء ]

معناه : بيضاء ، هوائي ومائي ( مؤنث )

ظهر لها من خلال اسمها أن هناك من الناس من يريد لها الخير وأن السعد يأتيها من كل الجهات ، كما بان لها انتصار وفوز على كل من أراد البطش بها.

 وهي تملك قلباً طيباً ، تحب الناس ولا تعرف معنى الخبث وقد تكشف كل من يحاول أذيتها آخر لحظة. ويستحيل أن يستغفلها أحد، محبوبة من أخوتها ومرغوبة من والدها كثيراً، تتدلع كثيراً في صغرها وفي السنة الأولى ينتقل أهلها إلى بيت آخر، ويرى والدها السعد عند ولادتها بالعمل الوفير أو دخول شراكة مهمة فيأتيه الرزق على وجه هذه البنت، تسافر إلى البلاد الأجنبية للزيارات وإلى البلاد العربية مع الشريك الذي تتزوجه وترى الخيرات منه ويكون جليلاً، تشعر بآلام في الرأس والظهر والأرداف، لذا عليها بقراءة القراءات قبل الخروج من البيت لإحاطة نفسها من العين. يناسبها حجر الفيروز الرضوي.

مالياً: يكون جيد أول حياتها ورخاء في منتصفه.

عاطفياً: خجولة في الحب مع أنها تتزوج عن إعجاب وحب وتعيش بهناء.

عملياً: العمل جيد لديها ومهما أرادت أن تعمل فالعمل يكون متوفر لديها في كل المجالات .

أفضل أيامها: الثلاثاء - الأربعاء.





[ زهراء ]

معناه : مشرقة ، هوائي وترابي ( مؤنث )

بانت لها في الحسابات أنها تصنع المعروف من دون مقابل، عندما تولد يولد السعد معها على أبويها وعلى أخوتها وعلى كل من حولها لأنها مشرقة بوجهها الجميل ذي البشرة النضرة، جميلة بضحكتها وبمشيتها الخجولة، وظهر لها أنها مهما تعرضت لشر ومصاعب فإنها تنتهي منها بسرعة، وهي ترعى أبويها عند الكبر ولا تبخل لا بمالها ولا بمعاملتها لهما ويعشقها والدها منذ صغرها ولا يتركها تبكي أبداً، وعندما تبلغ سن خمس سنوات تنزل الأرزاق على أهل بيتها وتدب الأفراح والمسرات، تملك بيوت عدة وتملك أموال جيدة ولا تحتاج لأحد، يناسبها حجر الدر النجفي 14 حرز.

مالياً: يكون المال جيد لديها وهي تكون خبيرة بمالها ومع زوجها.

عاطفياً: تتزوج عن حب من ارضها وعن إقتناع وإعجاب وتسعد في حياتها الزوجية بالرغم من بعض الصعوبات.

عملياً: قليلات هن اللواتي يخضن حقل العمل ، وكثيرات اللواتي يلتزمن بواجبات العمل .

أفضل أيامها: الثلاثاء – السبت.





[ زينب ]

زينب مذكور في برج الحوت

معناه : نوع من الشجر طيب الرائحة ، هو ترابي ومائي ( مؤنث )

مرضية الأم كثيراً وترى المسرات من داخل أرضها وخارجها ، لكنها تعيش فيأرضها كثيراً وتزور مقامات كثيرة وهي جريئة وخجولة في الوقت نفسه، تملك إشراقاً جميلاً في وجهها وكل من رآها سعد برؤيتها، لا تؤذي أحداً في حياتها

وهي كثيرة العطاء بمالها ويدها، والخير للغير كثير وتحصل على الأكثر، تسافر إلى بلاد عربية فاسمها لا يحب البلاد الأجنبية إلا أن بعضهن قد يضطرهن السفر إلى الدول الأجنبية وبعدها يسكن البلاد العربية، تتعلم كثيراً، يناسبها حجر الفيروز الرضوي.

مالياً: يكون مالها جيداً فيأول حياتها لكنها قد تستقر ولا تحتاج أحداً.

عاطفياً: كثيرة العاطفةوالحنان وتتزوج عن حب في أرضها أو عن قناعة.

عملياً: العمل جيد وهي تعملمع الغير ولحسابها.

أفضل أيامها: السبت - الأحد.





[ فاطمة ]

مذكور في برج العذراء

معناه : فاطمة عن الرضاع ، هو ترابي ومائي ( مؤنث )

لو بحثت في جوف حاملة هذا الاسم لرأيتها حاملة الأسية من كل جانب، وهي مليئة بالعطف والحنان والكرم والسخاء إلا أنها قد تتعذب بعض الشيء من الرجل وتكون قليلة الحظ في أول حياتها وتحصل على الخير من أحد أولاده ، فمنهن من يتزوج في سن مبكرة، ترى التعب بعض الشيء لكنها تنال العز من أولادها ومنهن من يتزوج في سن متقدمة، والقليلات منهن ينلن السعد من رجل جليل، تعمل على المثابرة في مجهوداتها سواء العملية أو العائلية، تسعد الغير وتكون مرضية من والدها كثيراً وهي جميلة بسمرة وجهها وترتاح في كبرها من عناء الحياة، هذا الأسم يجلب الخير والبركة إلى البيت وكل امرأة حاملة هذا الاسم حملت الصبر وأجمل ما في الحياة هو الصدقة لأن الصبر من الصدقة، يناسبها حجر الياقوت الأحمر.

مالياً: يكون مالها وسطاً في أول حياتها وجيداً في منتصفها.

عاطفياً: تتزوج من أرضها ولا تحب الغريب.

عملياً: أجمل ما يناسبها الأستثمارات.

أفضل أيامها: الخميس - الأحد.





[ كوثر ]

موجود في برج الجوزاء

معناه : ماء عذب ، نهر في الجنة ، معطاء، هو مائي ( مؤنث )

كثيرة الدعاء وكثيرة القراءات في الليل والنهار، وهي ذات قوة روحية جليلة بإمكانها أن تعمل العجائب ولكنها تتعب بعض الشيء في العاطفة في أول حياتها وتصبر إلى أن تحصل مرادها، ترى الرزق من أرضها ويقف إلى جانبها الكثير من الناس لأنها تنصح من قلبها ولا تغذر بأحد ومهما مرت عليها أيام صعبة ومهما لازمت الفراش والسهاد والرقاد من كثرة الحساد، فإنها تعود من جديد وتسعى لتحسين أحوالها الحياتية، يناسبها حجر اللؤلؤ.

مالياً: يكون مالها وسطاً في أول حياتها وكثيراً في أخر حياتها.

عاطفياً: تتزوج من أرضها من شخص مرموق وهذا بعد جهد.

عملياً : عملها بأشياء فنية كالرسم والتجميل.

أفضل أيامها: الأثنين - الخميس.





[ مريم ]

مذكور في برج الأسد

معناه: اسم بحري لمعنى مرتفعة أسيدة البحر ، هو مائي و هوائي ( مؤنث )

أينما وجدت وجد الخير والهناء وأينما ذهبت جلبت الرزق والخيرات وأينما دخلت فتحت المسرات والأفراح، تتزوج عن قناعة وعن حب، محبوبة من القريب والبعيد وهي جريئة بالكلام وتتعذب بعض الشيء من أحد الرجال لكنها تقوى عليه بعد فترة وترجع لها حقوقها مهما طال الزمن وما سلبوها منها قد تعود إليها، يرى أبوها منها السعد وتتولاه عند الكبر وتهتم به ولا تفارقه بل تراه دائماً، عليها بذكر الأذكار والأدعية في الصباح والمساء، يناسبها حجر الدر النجفي 14 حرز.

مالياً: يكون مالها كثيراً وجيداً ووفيراً وتغدق منه على الكثيرين.

عاطفياً: كثيرات منهن يتزوجن في سن مبكرة ، والقليلات اللواتي يتزوجن بعد سن 30 من أرضهن.

عملياً: تنال المراكز العالية ، عليها بأكل العنب لأن الرزق وفير.

أفضل أيامها: السبت - الأحد.





[ نور ]

مذكور في برج القوس

معناه: ضوء ، هو ناري ( مذكر _ مؤنث )

بان له في الحسبات بأنه عفيف لا يفكر في البعيد ولا يبني الأحلام في حياته اليومية ويرفض التدخل في شؤون الغير وهو يحب الأستقلال في الأعمال ويطمح دائماً للوصول إلى المراكز العليا في العلم وتراه يصل إن كان رجل أو امرأة ويحصل على لقب من ألقاب المجتمع، وإذا ولد في الشتاء رأى الخيرات من كل الجهات من بلاد البحر والصحاري وبلاد الثلج ومن أرضه وهو يساعد أهله على كبر، ومنذ الصغر ينال العز ومن رآه أحبه وعطف عليه، يتمتع بجاذبية كبيرة في كلامة وشكله، يناسبه حجر العقيق الإيراني.

مالياً: يكون المال جيداً ولا يحتاج لشرار العبد أبداً في حياته.

عاطفياً: يتزوج من أرضه ولا يحب الزواج من خارج أرضه.

عملياً: يقوم على أعمال إدارية وعلمية ومراكز إدارية.

أفضل أيامها: الجمعة - الأحد.





[ دعاء ]

موجود في برج الجوزاء

معناه: الدعاء في الغروب أو الفجر أو في أي ساعة، هو مائي ( مؤنث )

يحمل الخير والفرح، يرى والدها السعد وتحب كثيراً من الأم ويشفق عليها وهي صغيرة لأنها حساسه وعند الكبر تكون سليمة في أخلاقها ويكون دعاء هذه المولوده جميلاً لأنها تحمل الاسم نفسه، تقفز صفوفاً كثيرة وتأتي بدرجة أمتياز ذكية في علمها ووجهها ملون بشعرها أو بخدودها، تسافر وترجع إلى أرضها بفرح وسلامة ولا يقرب منها لا عين السوء ولا الحسد وإذا خافت منهما فعليها بالدعاء قبل الخروج من البيت والتبخر باللبان الذكر أو الحرمل وتخرج بالرجل اليمنى وتدخل بيتها بالرجل اليمنى، في بيت الفراش أي بيت الزوجي، تكون سعيدة وهانئة، يناسبها حجر الدر النجفي.

مالياً: تكون جيده في مالها كافية ومكتفية.

عاطفياً: تحب حباً كبيراً ومن عائلة كبيرة وزواجها مرة واحدة.

عملياً: جريئة في أعمالها وتحصل على مركز عالي ، يكون الخير على وجهها في العمل .

أفضل أيامها: السبت - الخميس - الجمعه.







[ أفنان ]

في برج الحوت

معناه: فنن - أي غصن ، هو مائي و ترابي ( مؤنث )

بان لها في الحسابات والأرقام أنها تنال السعد والخيرات من أربع جهات وتسافر لأربع جهات في حياتها وتعود إلى أرضها،

تحلق فوق الغمام في العلم والهناء والعاطفة لديها، أكثر ما يهمها في الحياة العمل الطيب وهي سخية في أموالها وكلامها وعطائها،

تجد دائماً جمال شكلها الخارجي باللباس والشعر وهي دائماً في هندام جميل، يناسبها عطر الورد والعود الطيب على أنواعه،

يناسبها الحجر النيشابوري الأزرق.

مالياً: يكون مالها جيداً وتغدق منه الكثير ويأتيها الكثير.

عاطفياً: تحب أول مرة وغالباً ما تتزوج من الحب الثاني.

عملياً: تعمل لحسابها أكثر مما تعمل مع الغير وتكون رئيسة وغير مرؤوسة في حياتها.

أفضل أيامها: الأربعاء - الخميس - الجمعة.





[ أريج ]

معناه: رائحة طيبة، هو ترابي ومائي ( مؤنث )

تحمل في قلبها غموض وأسرار لا تفشي سرها لأي إنسان لا في العمل ولا في العاطفة ولا حتى في المال، وهذا هو سر نجاحها في الحيا ، تتحمل المسؤولية منذ الصغر، مسؤولية أهلها ونفسها، كثيرة التفكير في الأماني والأحلام وتحقق كل أهدافها وأحلامها بالعلم والإجتماعات والمراكز العليا، تملك جمالاً خارقاً في الوجه واللسان ولديها ذوق وعقل رزين، تصل إلى رتبة عالية من خلال أعمالها ومعارفها، تملك عدة بيوت وتسكن في الأول ومن ثم تنال الثاني والثالث، يناسبها حجر الفيروز الرضو .

مالياً: يكون المال كثيراً من زوجها ويحتمل أن يكون وسطاً قبل زواجها.

عاطفياً: تتزوج من أرضها لكن هذا الزواج يحملها إلى العيش خارج البلاد أكثر من بلادها .

عملياً: أهدافها كبيرة وتنالها وهي صاحبة مؤسسة أيضاً.

أفضل أيامها: السبت - الجمعه.





 [ أميرة ]

في برج الحمل

معناه: زعيمة، هو ناري وهوائي (مؤنث)

جميلة الهيئة، بهية المظهر، فاتحة اللون، ذات طلعة جريئة، وجهها خير على الرجال كثيراً، محبوبة من أبيها. تعيش حاكمة غير محكومة في أرضها وربما تنتقل من منطقة إلى أخرى، لا تسافر كثراً بل زيارات فقط إلى الخارج، تمتلك أملاكاً جيدة، يناسبها حجر الياقوت الأحمر.

مالياً: يكون مالها كثيراً ووفيراً لأن وجهها خير.

عاطفياً: غالبية تتزوج في سن العشرينات.

عملياً: يعمل تحب العمل ويكثر مالها من خلال عملها .

أفضل أيامها: السبت - الثلاثاء.







[ أميرة ]

في برج العقرب

معناه: آمرة ـ زوجة الأمير، هو مائي وهوائي (مؤنث)

تكون حاكمة غير محكومة في حياتها، جريئة في شخصيتها، كريمة بنفسيتها، جميلة بطلعتها، جوادة إلى حد الاستدانة لكي تعطي ، وهي تعمل على إسعاد الآخرين كما أنها تملك عقلاً واسعاً تستوعب كل الناس وتعطي كل ذي حق حقه، هي أقوى من الرجل بذكائها تفعل العجائب وتلفت أنظار كل من حولها والكل يتكلم عنها بكل احترام لأنها تفرض احترامها على الكل، إذا ولدت في الصيف عاشت في بلاد الصحارى بغنى وتكون أرضها أرض خصبة لها في العمل والمال،  وإن ولدت في الشتاء تعيش في بلاد الثلج بغنى كبير وتملك بيوتاً واسعة وأراضي، ويحتمل أن تحصل على ميراث أو على كنز في حياتها وتعكس على الشريك بالسعد، يناسبها حجر الفيروز النيشابوري الأزرق.

مالياً: غنى في أول حياتها ورخاء في أواخرها

عاطفياً: الكل يرغب في الزواج بها إلا أنها تختار هي من تريد بنفسها

عملياً: في أعمالها واسعة وكل ما تقوم به من أعمال تكون أعمالاً ناجحة . تناسبها الأسهم والاستثمارات والبنوك.

أفضل أيامها: الجمعة - الأحد.





[ سارة ]

موجود في برج الاسد

معناه: أصلها سأرة أي البقية ، هو هوائي ( مؤنث )

يطل عليها كوكب المشتري ولذلك السعد السعود وراءها أينما توجهت، تهتم بأناقتها ومظهرها، تحب الأصحاب ولكنها قليلة الحظ مع بعضهم. لذلك عليها أن تأخذ حذرها فهي ذات مبادئ وأخلاق عالية، لاتؤذي مشاعر أحد ولا تشتكي حتى لو تعرضت للأذى من شريك حياتها بل تنسحب دون أن تتذمر أو تعاقب، تستقر في حياتها المالية وتصبح من الأثرياء بذكائها وهي أينما وجدت وجد الخير، تساهم في أعمال الخير والجمعيات وتفتح بيتها لكل الناس وهي كريمة على المحتاجين وطالبي المساعدة وهذا ما قد يعكس عليها كل الخير لها ومنها وبيوتها كبيرة وتملك جنسية في حياتها وتزور بلاد بريطانيا وباريس، يناسبها حجر الدر النجفي 14 حرز .

مالياً: يكون وفيراً وجيداً وكثيراً وتغدق المال على اخوتها.

عاطفياً: العاطفة جيدة ومنصورة في حياتها ، الحب إلى جانبها وحليفها.

عملياً: العمل متوافر لديها بكل الأمور الحياتية.

أفضل أيامها: الخميس - السبت.





[ خولة ]

موجود في برج الجدي تفاصيل هذا الأسم

معناه: ظبية، هو صحراوي وترابي ( مؤنث )

ظهر لها هجران في الفراش وفراق، ثم بعد ذلك لقاء مع شخص من الأمراء وتصبح أميرة في مقامها ومالها وتعاشر أكابر أهل البلاد وخصوصاً من ملكت هذا الاسم على برج الجدي نالت الأرزاق من داخل البلاد وخارجها، وفي الخارج تنال المؤامرات والمكائد من النساء، وتلاحق من الرجال لكثرة جمالها وهي لا تستحق ذلك العناء، ولكن بعد ذلك يأتيها الظفر والنصرة وتعيش مستورة الحال وهانئة البال وتملك قصوراً وبيوتاً واسعة، وتتعلم علوماً عالية وتنفذ من الغيبة والبهتان وعين تتمنى لها الأحزان، يناسبه الحجر الدر النجفي 14 حرز.

مالياً: في صغرها يغمرها مال بيت أهلها، وتعيش ميسورة الحال في كبرها.

عاطفياً: تستقر في بيت الفراش بعد تعب شديد.

عملياً: العمل كثير لديها وتملك أعمالاً حرة.

أفضل أيامها: السبت - الثلاثاء.





[ ثريا ]

مذكور في برج الجوزاء

معناه: وهو الثريا نجم السبعة أنجم وهو نجم المطر والخير، هو مائي ( مؤنث )

صاحبة أدب وأخلاق، تحسن معاملة الكبير والصغير وهي دقيقة الملاحظة قوية الشخصية تسير في ثقة واعتزاز وكل من رآها أحبها وأكرم معامتها لأنها محترمة تفرض أحترامها أينما تكو ، وبان لها في الطالع أنه سوف يكون لها خلاف ونزاع بينها وبين أحد الأخوان وهذا بسبب الحسد والعيون ولكن سرعان ما قد تصلح الحال وتهدأ النفوس وتبتعد عنها النفوس الحاقدة، تسافر إلى بلاد كثيرة عربية وأجنبية ولكن العربية أكثر، وتظهر لها الكنوز في باطن الأرض وخارجها، وتعاشر أكابر أهل البلاد من نساء ورجال من خلال الصداقة والأعمال، تملك بيوتاً واسعة وتتزوج في سن مبكرة وترى الخير من أحد أولادها، يناسبها حجر الفيروز الرضوي.

مالياً: يكون جيداً لأنها المطر والخير وهي تغدق بمالها على كثير من الناس .

عاطفياً: تتزوج من أرضها شخصاً متوسط الحال ويكثر مالها بعد الزواج .

عملياً: أعمالها في البيع والشراء في الأراضي والتجارة.

أفضل أيامها: الخميس - السبت.





[ أحلام ]

مذكور في برج الحمل

معناه: من الحلم ، هوائي و ترابي ( مؤنث )

تسافر كثيراً وتتقرب من أمها كثيراً والكثيرات من حاملات هذا الأسم يتغربن ويعشن في بلاد عربية وأجنبية، تمتلك هيبة في شخصيتها ويعشقها الرجال كثيراً، تحب العلم والقليلات منهن اللواتي يتركن العلم من أجل الزواج، يناسبها حجر الدر النجفي.

مالياً: تكون متوسطة الحال قانعة بمالها.

عاطفياً: تتزوج صغيرة وتطلب كثيراً للزواج.

عملياً: قد تساعد شريك حياتها في العمل .

أفضل أيامها: الخميس - الجمعة.

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*اسماء حلووة والمعاني احلى* 
*نعرف اسماءنا من قبل لاتقولهم جمانه*
*يسلموو عفاف ع الطرح الجميل*
*ماننحرم من جديدكِ*
*دمتي بوود*

----------


## ليلاس

*تسلمي حبيبتي عفاااااف ع الطرح}*


*الله يعطييييييييك العاااااااافية*

*لا خلا و لا عدم*

----------


## عنيده

*خساره و الله ..*

*ما في اسمي :( ..*

*يلا كذب المنجمون و لو صدقوا ..* 

*يعطيج العافيه عفاف ..* 

*موفقه ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكورات عالمرور 
ومأجورات

----------


## دموع الوحدة

وه فديته اسمي منور عفر
مشكورة قلبوووو على المعاني

----------


## هدوء الغرام

*تسلمي
 على 
الطرح*

----------


## دلوعة المنتدى

يسلموو غاليتي ,,

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكورات عالمرور

----------


## بلسم جروحي

اسمي مو موجوود  :weird: 

 بس مشكوره على الموضوع 

و يعطيك ربي العافيه 

ولا خلا ولا عدم 

دمتي بخير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

العفو 
يسلموا عالمرور

----------


## نبراس،،،

مشكووره اختي عفااف على هذاا لطرح 
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## حساسه بزياده

يسلمو

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ... 

تقديم مميز... أعجبني...




 :) وإن صدقوا وإن كذبوا نقرأ وننسى ماكتبوا >> تأليفة من عندي  :toung:  



يعطيك العافية عفاف حبابة ع الطرح الرووعة  

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمتِ بعين المولى وبحصنه لِذتِ...

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكورين عالمرور

----------


## جنى الورود

*تشكري أختي عفاف تحياتي لك*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وتحياتي لك

----------

